# Mouse and I attempting to canter bareback



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Better than me cantering bareback. I look (and feel) like a leach, digging my heels in to stay one. just terrible!


----------



## wildhorsedreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, I'm sure you look just fine! Practice practice! Maybe try on different horses? You should see me doing this in a saddle.....icky, icky, icky. Especially a western saddle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys look awesome.. well done doing it bareback! I can't even trot my horse bareback lol...


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

If that is sloppy....then uh oh I am in trouble!!! I feel like I am going to kill myself riding my horse at a WALK bare back.

LOL


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats! I just tried bareback for the first time on my mare about a week ago. I had my boyfriend walk beside me and then I tried a trot. It was so weird and I felt so unbalanced, but I was giggling the whole time! It was fun!


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

You did good!! Looks like you had fun!!!! Actually, that wasn't sloppy looking at all!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't believe that I ever rode bareback. After coming back to riding 20 some odd years later...WOW. I am sure NOT stable.


----------



## wildhorsedreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha, thanks a bunch guys! <3 Made me feel a biiiit better about it. I thought I looked sloppy, but yeah. =P I think it's super fun to canter bareback....I can't wait to try a gallop!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, think you guys look wonderful! Especially for not having a trainer.

Me? The first time I tried cantering bareback, I slid off three times in a row. 

Ofcourse, I _was_ riding Xcia, our arabian mare who just happens to think it's halarious to give you her nastiest, bounciest trot right before taking off like a rabbit in a canter :3


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys look awesome! 



Skyseternalangel said:


> You guys look awesome.. well done doing it bareback! I can't even trot my horse bareback lol...


Personally I find canter bareback sooooo much easier than trot bareback!


----------

